# Costa Coffee Beans



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Now, I'm not sure if any of you have realised yet but I am a bit of a Costa coffee fan. To be more precise, their beans. I love em! Ever since I found out the beans they sell are the beans they actually use, that was it. Anyway, I must not digress. I went off to buy my beans this morning and I have found out that Costa are soon to sell beans in tins (brilliant, I thought - a much better way to store them). The downside, of course, the price is going up! At the moment I am paying £2.99 for a bag of 227g and when the tins come out they will be £4.29 for 250g. On hearing this, I purchased my local shop's last remaining beans. So, if you going to visit my part of Dorset - we have no beans in Costa!!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Where in Dorset are you Sandy? I have never bought the beans from there. I have had a few nasty espresso's from Costa, but mainly due to a poor barista. What kind of flavours are you getting?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I will PM you re my part of Dorset.

I have always had really nice coffee from my local Costa. The baristas are fairly good. The last time I took a coffee back was when I was at West Quay in Southampton. The guy was not happy with me but I was very honest told him it was impossible for me to drink such a bitter tasting coffee.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I prefer Costa to the other High Street chains. But I think Sandykt has Costa riddled through her like a stick of rock


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I like it!! You might be right there although I will visit other coffee chains. My least favourite is most definitely Starbucks. Dishwater but that's just my opinion.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I too want to show my support for Costa!

Some shops are better than others, but even a bad coffee at Costa is still much better than what you get at Starbucks

I now sell Costa Coffee Beans and Pre Ground coffee tins online, I was buying that many for myself that I realised there must be others who love Costa Coffee and would also prefer to order online and pay someone to deliver it to their door.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, sandykt, if you need a Costa fix and you've cleaned out your local Costa then let me know : )


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

Agree with JohnnieWalker. I don't have any good independent coffee shops in my area, and Starbucks is absolute rubbish. Always go to Costa, which to my experience have very good barista's (balanced espresso's in preheated cups, and creamy flat whites with a rosetta on top)


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Maarten, I had a great flat white at my local Costa just a couple of days ago, I often used to ask for an americano with hot milk on the side, but it's going to be flat whites from now on!

I'm considering adding a standard postage option for my customers at costashop.co.uk , as I'm aware that the current costs for recorded delivery are quite high compared to the value of the product.

Obviously though, I don't want to have any issues when it comes to lost parcels, I keep records of all postage receipts but it's inevitable that the odd parcel goes missing.

I'd be interested to hear what other roasters do about postage losses, do they just "take the hit" and resend the item at their own cost?

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821663,-3.026095

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## EN4CER (Jan 22, 2012)

I bought a tin of grind from Costa this afternoon. £3.95.. This evening I made a Cappa on my Gaggia Classic. I must say I found it very strong and think

I need to cut down the dose, guesstimate about 18g was used. I have been using some Taylors Brazilian stuff, which was strength 4 and milder.

I'll try again in the morning with circa 15g...

Only had my Gaggia under a week, so still practising


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

To be honest, you can't expect a good result from any pre-ground coffee.

This means you really need to buy beans and grind them just before you use them.

I've used really fresh roasted beans from specialist roasters, I've tried beans from probably one of the oldest roasters around, J atkinsons in Lancaster and I buy lots of Costa beans.

The step up in the espresso you'll produce is huge when you start buying and grinding your beans.

I personally found less of an improvement between using different beans, obviously they all taste different with their own characteristics, but that's more down to personal preference.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821592,-3.025983

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

One advantage of buying tins of Costa Coffee beans is that they have a "packaged" date on the tin, so at least you know they are fresher than all the other beans that are available which only have a best before date.

Ideally beans should be used after a few days, or maybe a week or so after roasting to be at their best and then finished within a few weeks.

Obviously pre-packed beans are unlikely to be used at their very best, although as I buy ( and sell ) lots of Costa Coffee beans, I find that the packaged date is usually just a few weeks previous.

As with most things in life, the return on investment, in this case taste and enjoyment of the coffee, gets smaller as you strive for perfection, so for the vast majority of people, a tin of relatively fresh, relatively well roasted and relatively high quality beans will produce a perfectly acceptable espresso.

If there was anyone, anywhere who I would expect to disagree with me, then it's here, as is to be expected on a specialist forum for the coffee enthusiast.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821534,-3.026207

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

EN4CER, does your classic have the "proper" portafilter and basket, or the pressurised type?

To get a decent espresso from your classic you need to use a non-pressurised basket, if yours has a small black plastic "valve" then discard it immediately! (Well maybe get a replacement first)

I highly recommend a bottomless portafilter, although at first it may seem like a step back, in the long run you will improve your skills and your coffee.

I decent grinder is a must, I opted for the Baratza Virtuoso, which I've found to be brilliant, then get a decent tamper and your coffee will be much better.

I think a realistic minimum budget for anyone starting on their coffee journey is £500, for this you can get a Gaggia Classic, Decent Grinder, bottomless portafilter, decent tamp and a few accessories such as milk frothing jug, set of scales, timer etc.

I've found that by using the same beans, same grind setting and practice with my dosing/tamping and using a timer, I get very good and consistent results.

Hope this helps.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821659,-3.026054

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Only the taylors espresso is ground anywhere near fine enough for your gaggia classic, all the other stuff is filter / press grind


----------



## EN4CER (Jan 22, 2012)

JohnnieWalker said:


> EN4CER, does your classic have the "proper" portafilter and basket, or the pressurised type?
> 
> To get a decent espresso from your classic you need to use a non-pressurised basket, if yours has a small black plastic "valve" then discard it immediately! (Well maybe get a replacement first)
> 
> ...


Yes it appears that I have the pressurised type, with the black plastic valve.. Do i need to just remove the black valve or buy a new portafilta. Whats the main difference with what I have to the older type?.. PS, I mainly drink Cappuccinos, so does this make a difference?

Cheers

EN4CER


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

You shouldn't remove only the black valve (unless you want to spend an hour cleaning the kitchen). You need a new filter basket. It might not have such a big difference on your capo, but in espresso you will definitely taste the difference.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, as Maarten said, your classic has the newer, yet poor, pressurised portafilter basket.

This is why you can get acceptable ( looking ) coffee using pre ground coffee.

A few years ago, my very first espresso machine had a pressurised basket, I assumed I was just naturally gifted with barista skills, then I realised that it was in fact the machine 'faking' it for me.

For around £30 you can get a really good bottomless portafilter.

BUT, be warned, you really do need to buy beans and grind them finely using a decent burr grinder, otherwise you will just get a cup of brown hot water in about 5 seconds if you use pre ground!

As I said, to make a decent espresso you need to also buy a decent grinder and beans when you buy an espresso machine, otherwise you'll never make a decent coffee.

I'm sure there will be someone selling a decent used grinder here on the forums.

This thread has actually inspired me to add some tips to my website to help customers select either beans or pre ground, depending on their equipment!

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821599,-3.026068

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## EN4CER (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.. As soon as I get a burr grinder, then I'll upgrade my basket


----------



## Tristan (Dec 29, 2011)

I am of two minds about, Costa, whilst I think they are generally better than other coffee chains like starbucks and Nero, there are better places in my opinion.

I had the pleasure of having an espresso in Cafe Concerto just of oxford street, and promtly asked the waitress for a sample of the beans, my offer eventually became £50 cash for a handfull of beans but to no avail, would love to know what they are using! I havent tried my local Costa so I'llgive it a shot (no pun intended) Maybe I have just experienced bad Baristas!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

CoffeeGeek said:


> what coffee beans do they use at the store on a regular basis?


As far as I know, Costa use the same beans they sell.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I know I might be considered slightly biased but I do think Costa is superior to Cafe Nero and Starbucks. Starbucks, I simply will not set foot inside. I was recently taken to Cafe Nero by a friend and (only because she paid!) I had the most strongest coffee ever along with a sleepness night. It was far too strong.

Generally speaking I always get a very decent coffee from Costa. Now that I am such a good customer at my local store, I get VIP treatment which I like!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I tried Nero's once, I didn't get anything particularly good. But I must try once more at a different branch.

My opinion is highly biased too, but Costa nearly gets things right, but when you end up with poor stock rotation and beans from July 2010 in the hopper, things get disgusting. No crema all day. Blurgh. If things like tamping and group flushing were improved as brand standards, I think a lot would change.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

that new 'light' coffee Costa are doing is rediculous, nothing but foam in the cup, i was really let down when i tried one

i actually prefer Starbucks and Nero over Costa


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't get me started on those! The, weakest, most tasteless and wasteful drink I know. Where's the point in steaming a full jug of skinny cappuccino milk just for the little dot on top?! It only goes down the sink if someone doesn't order a skinny cappuccino in the next ten minutes...

Plus I've had to make a Costa Light with cream ... Oh dear.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I desperation yesterday, I purchased a tin. Dated 11/11, but since it's sealed and gassed in the can, I wasn't too worried. I did have them check the dates in the shop.

Anyway, it tastes decent. Good crema, very low in sourness, with a slight vanilla-like taste. It does have a slight burned plastic smell which I noticed much more strongly with Starbucks beans, but these are far, far better overall.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi rodabod,

Because I buy and sell lots of Costa Coffee I get very fresh coffee beans, the last batch was just over 3 weeks old and I was surprised by the amount of pressure released when I took the plastic lid off the tin.

I got a wonderful smell of coffee!

In fact that's a good selling point for CostaShop.co.uk , rather than buying coffee beans from a Costa Shop that may have been there for months, the Costa coffee beans I supply are almost guaranteed to be fresher!

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0iun2t

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

The ones in my shop at the moment are 6 Jan. Not the worst I've seen. They're looking very sorry as they get staler and staler with no-one buying them. Might get a tin just to see what I can do with them.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

just to say Johniewalker that your site name costashop if it comes to the notice of costa could have you an expensive law suite on your hands,one that you will almost 100% loose,a trade name such as Costa has the right to own all such names as yours when selling the same product,they could never notice but it would be a shame for you to grow your site,only to have to give it to Costa for free,just a heads up.


----------



## EN4CER (Jan 22, 2012)

I do like the Costa Mocha, but just bought some of this stuff from the Coffee Bean Shop and boy is ot nice









http://www.coffeebeanshopltd.co.uk/ethiopian-yirgacheffe-p-353.html

Enjoy:coffee:


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Snegger,

I'm aware that my domain name may be the cause of some debate, however the words "costa" and "shop" can relate to many things and from what I can tell the English definition of Costa is something to do with a rib?

It's not my intention to confuse anyone, I simply provide a service, buying and then selling Costa Coffee to people who love Costa coffee and want to use it at home but either can't or don't want to travel to a costa coffee outlet to but their beans, ground coffee or syrups.

Personally, if I produced a product and someone wanted to purchase it at full retail price and then spend their time, effort and money delivering to other people then I really wouldn't mind! But then I'm not Costa so we'll see.

Of course I make a small profit, I'm not a charity!

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?arzmbd

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

JohnnieWalker said:


> Hi Snegger,
> 
> I'm aware that my domain name may be the cause of some debate, however the words "costa" and "shop" can relate to many things and from what I can tell the English definition of Costa is something to do with a rib?
> 
> ...


lol well in this case costa stands for you selling costa coffee and shop stands for a shop you have online,good luck mate ,it was only a heads up.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Cheers Snegger,

No problem, I was just pointing out that the words on my domain could be related to other things, but in this case it does relate to me selling coffee from costa coffee!

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zpcdfc

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe I should start selling beauty products?

http://costashop.com/

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?csws25

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

JohnnieWalker said:


> Maybe I should start selling beauty products?
> 
> http://costashop.com/
> 
> ...


you could still run into problems but would at least be able to argue a case(and still loose),I'm no expert on this but have bought the odd domain name and it was made very clear to me on a forum I use not to even buy a trade name,never mind think of using it,just having a name and not using it is also not allowed as it can be seen as you "sitting on" that name to stop the rightfull owner using it, think of it this way,using the domain name of Cocacolashop maybe makes what I'm saying stand out more,Coke would have you in court in seconds no matter what you were selling.


----------

